# Ireland: Dr Ros Vallings' (NZ) ME talks in Carrick-on-Shannon, Dublin, Galway & Limerick in May 2013



## tk (Apr 4, 2005)

The Irish ME/CFS Association is pleased to announce the following four talks by Dr. Ros Vallings from New Zealand as part of its ME Awareness Month activities in May (2013). A profile of Dr. Vallings is at the end.

Admission is E5, on the door, to help towards the costs of organising these four meetings, and Dr. Vallings' trip.

- Tuesday, May 21: 11.30am, Limerick Strand Hotel, Ennis Road, Limerick city http://www.strandhotellimerick.ie/ Tel (for hotel): 061 421 800

- Wednesday, May 22: 7.30pm, Westwood Hotel, Dangan, Newcastle, Galway city. http://www.westwoodhousehotel.com/

- Thursday, May 23: 8pm, Bush Hotel, Main Street, Carrick on Shannon, Co. Leitrim http://www.bushhotel.com/ (our local contact tells us that there is a lot of parking at the back of the hotel)

- Saturday, May 25: 2.30pm, Carlton Hotel Dublin Airport, Old Airport Road, Cloghran (Santry), Dublin Airport, Co. Dublin, Ireland. Tel: (01) 8667500. E-mail: [email protected] : http://www.carltondublinairport.com/

Dr. Vallings is one of the co-authors of the International Consensus Criteria for ME and the ME International Consensus Primer.

For more information, contact: Irish ME/CFS Association, PO Box 3075, Dublin 2. Tel: (Dublin) 2350965. Email: [email protected] (info @ irishmecfs.org). Website: www.irishmecfs.org

---------------
Profile of Dr. Vallings:



> Dr Rosamund Vallings MNZM, MB BS (Lond), MRCS LRCP, Dip Clin Hyp, BA (Massey)
> 
> I have run a medical practice since 1966, and the practice has become specialised over the past 30 years, with most patients suffering from Chronic Fatigue Syndrome (CFS/ME), Fibromyalgia and related conditions. I am closely involved in diagnosing and managing these patients who mostly come on referral from other doctors from all over New Zealand. I participate in regular seminars for these patients, and have produced an education booklet and a number of information sheets for patients. I have written a book on the diagnosis and management of CFS/ME which was published in September 2012.
> 
> ...


----------

